# What plattform is the port for?



## erikf154 (May 27, 2010)

Is there any way to find out which platform a .tbz file is compiled for (i.e. i386 or amd64)?


----------



## graudeejs (May 27, 2010)

normally you download them, or make your onw

so on FreeBSD and it's mirror server

```
ftp://ftp.linux.edu.lv/pub/FreeBSD/ports/[red][B]i386[/B][/red]/packages-8-stable/biology/babel-1.6_3.tbz
```
so now you know arch


----------



## erikf154 (May 27, 2010)

I'm aware of that. But I'm currently testing cross building with tinderbox and I wanted to know if it actually worked...


----------



## graudeejs (May 27, 2010)

untar and check content of files in root dir (of archive)
I think there will be pointers (haven't checked, but all the info is inside package)


----------



## erikf154 (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, I tried, but none of the files contains any inf. on wether it's i386 or amd64.


----------



## erikf154 (May 27, 2010)

I figured it out. Simply by installing both the i386 and the amd64 port on the same i386 machine. The amd64 wouldn't run  So now I know it's working


----------



## vrachil (May 27, 2010)

also you can run the file command

`$ file /bin/ls`

```
/bin/ls: ELF [U]32-bit[/U] LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (FreeBSD), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for FreeBSD 9.0 
(900010), stripped
```

I don't have an amd64, but i guess that the amd64 executables will report accordingly


----------



## erikf154 (May 28, 2010)

See it was something like that I was looking for! Awesome, thanks


----------

